# Guano's Haunt 2010



## elguapoguano (Nov 1, 2010)

Here are some shots of my yard display for 2010...


----------



## elguapoguano (Nov 1, 2010)

Here are the links to some of my Video's...
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=elguapoguano&aq=f


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW!

I love your colors. The big spiderweb is great. And the ghost in the window is simply amazing. Is it glow in the dark or white with a blacklight?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... love the ghost too!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great layout and use of lighting.
Well done.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love that huge spiderweb. Great setup!


----------



## elguapoguano (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanx guys. The Spiderweb is 25'x25' I made it from clothesline. The Ghost in pictured in the window is a cheesecloth ghost I made, it is static but lit with a 48" blacklight. The other ghost is my first true FCG he is also made of cheesecloth with a blacklight thrown on him.


----------

